# A Question



## gamergirl010 (Feb 16, 2014)

I have an older betta who is blind in one eye. I have a 3 gallon tank with him and two zebra danios in it and he is fine with the tank mates, they don't nip him and he does not go after them. I am getting a 30 gallon tank soon and want to know if my betta would be happier in a 30 gallon community tank or if he would be better of in the 3 gallon by himself. I would only stock the tank with betta compatible tank mates if I put him in the 30 gallon. What is best for my betta male? Thanks!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

ok first zebra danios should be in no less than a 20 gallon long and need to be in a group of six at the least and it is good your getting a 30 gallon tank. and yes he would like the 30 and really not that many fish are safe with a betta but i would do neons and give away your danios to some one with at least 6 because they nip fins a lot.so neons black neons and glo light tetras not to be confused with glofish they are a type of danio. and also dont bump its against the rules i think and only bump if someone has not said anything in 7 days not 2 hours


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Glofish can be species of tetras as well, its a brand. Not all tetras are safe with bettas as they are just as nippy as the zebras. 

Your betta would love the extra room but you must think of his needs vs the needs of your other fish as well. The zebras would like more tank mates as well as decent flow for the tank. Bettas like it a little calmer. I personally, if keeping the danios, would leave the betta in the 3 gallon. He will be just as happy there as long as he has the right temp, places to hide and plants to swim about.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm not the "go to" betta guy,but I do agree with majerah.If there is one fish that seems to really be alright,maybe even happier all by themselves it is a betta!The fish you have would be best split so the 30 could be a little faster flowing with a greater population.Danios ,tetras and many other fish prefer groups of good size for schooling/shoaling,where it really is "hit or miss" whether the betta will even tolerate anything.
Being blind in one eye ,I think he would be happier alone and knowing what is going on around him all the time.


----------



## gamergirl010 (Feb 16, 2014)

brian c said:


> ok first zebra danios should be in no less than a 20 gallon long and need to be in a group of six at the least and it is good your getting a 30 gallon tank. and yes he would like the 30 and really not that many fish are safe with a betta but i would do neons and give away your danios to some one with at least 6 because they nip fins a lot.so neons black neons and glo light tetras not to be confused with glofish they are a type of danio. and also dont bump its against the rules i think and only bump if someone has not said anything in 7 days not 2 hours


oh! I am relatively new here, I did not know that! Oops, thanks for the information. I am planning on getting 4 more danis for the community tank. I have never seen any fin damage or nipping but if I get more of them that's a definite possibility. I was thinking rasboras, tetras, maybe neons but my betta may be aggressive towards them. Some cories, maybe a few otos. All of the ones listed on the betta care sites for highly compatible. I just didn't know if a betta would prefer to be alone in a smaller tank or with other fish in a larger one!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

well i second what he said you could use a tank divider. but if your betta is like mine it is tough to feed him in a bigger tank because he wont get his little butt up there and eat the food.

you know what yeah leave him in there, but are you doing water changes in that tank? the 3 gallon tank


----------

